# Jeepers Creepers (2001)



## tokyogirl (Aug 31, 2001)

*Jeepers Creepers*

Has any one seen this movie yet?  I saw it today, and holy crap!  That was the best scary movie I have seen in a long time.  If anyone's seen it, let me know what you thought.


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Sep 17, 2001)

i wanna see that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chilly (Nov 1, 2001)

*Jeepers Creepers*

this wwas a wicked movie!!!!!!!!!!!! i loved it!

it was sorta freaky and scary the way it was shot...................but yet so sad,...............especially at the end...............noooooooooooooooooo

wat didu  guys think of it?


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 1, 2001)

what's it about? i never heard of it, let alone seeen it! should i have done?


----------



## Chilly (Nov 2, 2001)

*lol*

its way cool

it was rated as crap by my friends but turned out to be really scary and stufff; 
watch it


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 3, 2001)

with a review like that how could I not?


----------



## Chilly (Nov 5, 2001)

*hey............*

r u being sarcastic little perosn?lol

ok u really wanna know what happens? coz itll ruin it for u..................


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 5, 2001)

yeah sure!
I probably wont go see it anyway...lack of money prevents likkle Sinny from going to the cinema!


----------



## Chilly (Nov 6, 2001)

*lol*

ok
erm............. ill tell u soon ok?


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 7, 2001)

yah, sure!

Cheers, Chilly! 


***********************************************************

*unique plugging opportunity: I have put the first part of a fic I'm writing up. It is essentially harry potter-based, but most things are explained and at the moment, harry potter hasnt even been mentioned. PLease click on the link in my siggy *

Sin


----------



## Chilly (Nov 7, 2001)

*ok*

it strats off with darius and his sister driving home for the holidays right? suddenly a truck tries to run them down off the road but after a couple of minutes it  just goes and overtakes them. 

they carry on driving. they pass a church that isnt being used anymore. they see the guy who tried to run them off the road dumping something which looks like bodies down a tube. they ginore it at foirst.

later on darius just cant get it out of his head. the sister advises them to go on home and then call the poilice but darius is curious to see what it was that got dumped down the tube. right? u with me? >wake up sinny<  lol

ok so they go bak even though the sister doesnt want to. darius looks down the tube but coz its dark he cant see anything. they hear some sort of noise so he sorta climbs down the tube with his sister holding his legs. out of the blue these rats come scuffling up and thers wild panicking . in this panic the sister lets go of darry's legs. he falls down.

its dark. what he sees confirms his idea that they were bodies that he guy in the truck had dumped. one of the bodies moves so he unravels the cloth covering it. the guy in the cloth has  a scar on his chest..........and he dies soon after. darry explores and finds all these bodies pinned up on the walls. ewww 

anyway darry finds his way out. they continue driving. they stop at a service station. blah-blah-blah

we find out during the course of the movie that its a demon whos doing all this........and that..........one of the siblings has something that the Creeper(as hes known-the demon) wants. u see the Creeper takes stufff rom humans.......whatever he needs he takes.......thats how he survives...hearts,lungs( as he took from that guy in the cloth thats y he had a scar on his chest), kidneys anything basically.

anyway so it carries on. yah di yah do blah

near the end a psychic tell s them that she had a vision that its the sister that has somethign that the Creepers wants.thats y its chasing them everywhere. anyway so totally near the end it turns out that in actual fact the Creeper wants DArry's eyes. he wants the eyes coz darry saw all the bodies u see.

so it finishes with darry being kidnapped by the Creeper and the final scene is basically showing darry dead with his eyes now in the sockets of the Creeper.

i know it sounds crap but if u watch it i guarantee its excellent!lol 
i loved it.it totally freakde me out.
go watch it ! I GUARANTEE U ITS NOT A WASTE OF MONEY,


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

yee-haah!


I was awake, honest! 

ooooh...well, i think i may just have to wait for the video. I'm being dragged off (not completely against my will)to see the Others tomorrow...

Cheers for that Chilly! Much appreciated!


Sin


----------



## Chilly (Nov 9, 2001)

*lol*

its ok
tell me abut the others ok?


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 11, 2001)

Sure, I started a thread on it. got no time to give Synopsis right now, but will do when I come back again.


Sin


----------



## Chilly (Nov 11, 2001)

*k*

oh yeh
ill check there ok ?


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 12, 2001)

sure. ow if only i ca remember wht happeed....


----------



## Chilly (Nov 12, 2001)

*lol*

think dammit!think..............sinny? .......
THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

I will, I will... 


Sin


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*lol*

>hums<


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

ok ok i will DEFINITELY do it tomorrow morning...i come here at 9am esp. for you....


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*lol*

awwwwwww ure such a sweetie aint u?...............NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 14, 2001)

:crying:


----------



## Chilly (Nov 14, 2001)

*lol*

wat?!??! u  r! ask anyone!lol

nah i love u really!lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 15, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## Chilly (Nov 15, 2001)

*lol*

say something damnit! dont just cry or laugh...................................................:dead:  lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 15, 2001)

'take me to your leader'


----------



## Chilly (Nov 15, 2001)

*lol*

i AM the leader.....lol


----------



## neXus_6 (Jun 16, 2002)

*why is this SF?*

ditto, god tell me why this Duel-Texas Chainsaw Massacre ripoff is scifi?


----------



## King Donut (Jul 9, 2002)

*Hello again "King Donut" memeber Number Three!*

At least it was a GOOD rip-off!:angryfire
maybe the Creeper was an alien...


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

Definitely a good horror film & worth seeing if you haven't seen it yet

:blush:


----------



## FeedMeTV (Aug 22, 2004)

It's being shown on channel 4 tonight and somehow I've managed to miss this film completely so I'm going to record it and wimp that I am watch it in the morning!


----------



## little smaug (Aug 22, 2004)

You're not alone FeedMe, I'm doing the same thing. 

Back tomorrow when I've watched it.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 23, 2004)

So what do you two think of the film then?

I saw it ages ago when it was out at the cinema, and it started off so well; I thought "this is gonna be such a cool film". How disappointed was I.  The first 30 minutes are brilliant but after that it plummet's to depths of absolute rubbish.  I haven't seen the second film, but I really hope it's not more of the same.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Aug 24, 2004)

Well I actually thought it was pretty scary. Once I'd seen his face though he sort of lost some of his edge. I suppose compared to some of the demons I've seen on Buffy he wsn't all that freaky. Nothing was really resolved and we weren't given any answers regarding the woman with prophetic dreams and why she got them but then I suppose it was left open for the sequal.

I liked the odd pieces of humour they slid in like the head being thrown into the van as an afterthought and the board advertising food behind the thing (what was he actually called in the film?) as he ate the man's tongue. Eww by the way.

I can't say I enjoyed the film beacuse I was pretty frightened (!) but as a horror movie I think it fulfilled its role as a film for being scary for the sake of it.


----------



## little smaug (Aug 24, 2004)

Really? Cos I didn't think it was scary at all. 

It started off pretty good, with the truck and the cave of dead people. But then it just went downhill.

Firstly, the monster thing was just... _cheesy_. Some maniac truck driver? Kind of scary. But a plastic-looking bat thing that makes slurpy noises when it eats? Please. :disgust: The killer from "Urban Legends" was scarier, and all they wore was a duffle-coat!

And there were so many loose ends left hanging, even if they did make a sequel. Like, why was he sewing the bodies back together again? And why weren't the bodies skeletons? And why did he only attack the boy and not the girl? It's a pretty stupid ending when the monster wins and the lead guy dies.

Basically, I thought the film was pants. I definately won't be bothering to watch the sequel.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by little smaug _
> *And there were so many loose ends left hanging, even if they did make a sequel. Like, why was he sewing the bodies back together again? And why weren't the bodies skeletons? And why did he only attack the boy and not the girl? *



Exactly! Where's the conclusion? It was scary for the sake of being scary which made it OK as long as you didn't care about the loose ends. Which I did. And I think lots of people do. Which makes it not so good. At face falue its scary (I know, I'm scared easily  ) and when it first came out it was raved about, at least the people I knew raved about it! But like you say, the whole rubbery wing monster thing was cheesy!

I would hope the sequal answers some of those questions otherwise I agree with you - the story was pants. I guess they were after a franchise. Is there anyone here who has seen JC2? Does it all get explained?


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 29, 2011)

little smaug said:


> Basically, I thought the film was *pants*. I definately won't be bothering to watch the sequel.


 
What does "pants" mean?


I thought the movie was good for a B-movie style horror flick, I loved that old truck used in the film.


----------

